# Unlock Our Bootloaders



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

The tyranny of Motorola must be stopped. Please support us at http://www.change.or...e-bootloaders-2

Motorola is blocking consumers and developers of a feature the device is capable of doing, running custom kernels. Consumers and developers who bought Motorola smartphones are being cheated out of their freedom to modify their personal property. Motorola has unlocked some smartphone's bootloaders, but many are still locked. Through allowing people the opportunity to unlock their bootloaders, Motorola will encourage developers to use Motorola phones to develop on rather than other devices. It is time that Motorola unlocks all of their smartphone's bootloaders and gives people the right to modify their own personal property, a right that is inherent on millions of other smartphones produced by other companies.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Won't happen due to VZW, petition them instead.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

The DX is my first smart phone and I got it before I knew all about the locked down crap but the easy fix will just be never buying a moto phone again. This one will be my last


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Sane boat. Not sure if I will never buy one again but my next will be the nexus. Which will be in 12 months, haha.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Won't happen due to VZW, petition them instead.


Agreed. I'm sure Motorola is more than happy to provide methods of unlocking bootloaders, but it is most likely Verizon alone that's causing it. Why its discriminating on Motorola is beyond me..


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we've reached EOL anyway, so I doubt we'll get another bugfix update, you can forget about the bootloader.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I wish someone inside would "release" this way and let the users choose the fait of their devices.


----------



## djxsilence (Oct 24, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> I wish someone inside would "release" this way and let the users choose the fait of their devices.


Yea we all do. But honestly, unless they have some serious computer cover behind them and a sick alleby to cover themselves, no one is gonna risk their job for the sake of the community. Sad reality but.. thats the way it is


----------

